# Never found anything like this before



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Me and my dad took off work early and hiked back to the homesite where my wife found the CSA button. We found some neat stuff but there's a piece in particular that I'm curious about. It's near the end, for those of you who may not want to sit through the other digs and other finds. Maybe some of you older folks may know what it is. Let me know if it's something worth going back and getting because I definitely will!
The mystery piece is around the 7 minute portion of the video.
Any feedback is appreciated.






Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

